# Col. Klink



## Chuck D. Bones (May 13, 2020)

*Ho-Gannnnn!*
For get about your obese generals, Colonel Klink is in the house!  My favorite TV prison warden.  Although based on the color, "Kermit" might have been a better name for this one. I thought a 6-knob compressor was over the top, even by my standards.  Boy was I wrong!  This thing is cool.  I can see why this board keeps selling out. Every knob does something good.  Typical EQD design; the knobs have huge adjustment ranges and some combinations may not be musically useful. I had to do my Chuck thing and improve the signal path.  To me, it makes no sense to put in one of the cleanest and most expensive opamps and then feed the guitar signal thru part of the envelope detector where it gets trashed. I tweaked a couple other things while I was in there.  I'll post a mod description in the appropriate forum tomorrow.



 





I was concerned about getting enough light onto the LDR, but as it turns out I was getting too much light.  After I shot this pic, I moved the LDR back about 5 or 6 mm away from the LED.  The LDR I used has a huge resistance range and is quite sensitive.  The downside is that it can take a while for the resistance to go back up again if it gets blasted with too many photons.  The message here is don't worry about getting a bright enough LED!


----------



## steelplayer (May 13, 2020)

Sweet looking build, as usual.


----------



## Barry (May 13, 2020)

Well Done Herr Commandant!


----------



## MightySmallElectrons (May 13, 2020)

I see nothing.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 13, 2020)

MightySmallElectrons said:


> I see nothing.


----------



## geekmacdaddy (May 14, 2020)

Fantastic. What's the name of the board?


----------



## Cucurbitam0schata (May 14, 2020)

Ha, just figured this out. The hint was "my favorite TV prison *warden*"


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (May 14, 2020)

I did drop a few clues...
warden
6 knobs
compressor
EQD
LDR

Could only be the Delegate!


----------

